# Duck with Blue feet living in the woods?



## olchevy (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok, first off I have never got into any kind of birdhunting, I want to but never have.
Anyways I have seen this one duck looking bird in our woods down at our creek a lot lately it looks like it has a green head, but its feet and beak are blue. What the heck is this?
Our woods are thick and it can easily manuver in and out of the trees to the creek, the closest lake to us is over a mile away.
Anyone know what this could be?


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Nov 2, 2009)

Blue footed booby? Are you sure its a duck, only ducks with green looking heads & blue feet would be divers.


----------



## olchevy (Nov 2, 2009)

I have been looking online trying to find out what it is but to no avail.I see ones with blue beaks but none with blue beaks,feet, and green heads


----------



## olchevy (Nov 2, 2009)

Georgiaboy83 said:


> Blue footed booby? Are you sure its a duck, only ducks with green looking heads & blue feet would be divers.



Ha no. I dont even think those live anywhere near us in georgia....


----------



## hevishot (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## olchevy (Nov 2, 2009)

I know a picture would help a lot but everytime i see him I dont have a camera beacuse I am usually hunting


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 2, 2009)

olchevy I don't find one with a green head but the White-cheek pintail has  blue gray feet but they are normally found a lot more south of ya   also know as the bahamas duck


----------



## olchevy (Nov 2, 2009)

Okay I just found out mallards can have bluish tent to their beaks, but what about their feet, arent they always yellowish/orange?


----------



## Medicine Man (Nov 2, 2009)

olchevy said:


> Okay I just found out mallards can have bluish tent to their beaks, but what about their feet, arent they always yellowish/orange?



That's a diabetic Mallard. Poor circulation and you need to check it's blood sugar.


----------



## clent586 (Nov 2, 2009)

Sounds like a Coot that had just pulled his head out of somewhere it should not have been.


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 2, 2009)

Muscovy half breed.

Actually, it's one that escaped from that place up by Hartwell.  They dye their legs different colors, and you get points for the day based on how many of each color you bag.  Low points for the morning's shoot has to wash the dishes.

A good guide up there will point out the high point birds for you.


----------



## Medicine Man (Nov 2, 2009)

Boudreaux said:


> Muscovy half breed.
> 
> Actually, it's one that escaped from that place up by Hartwell.  They dye their legs different colors, and you get points for the day based on how many of each color you bag.  Low points for the morning's shoot has to wash the dishes.
> 
> A good guide up there will point out the high point birds for you.


----------



## Hrogers (Nov 2, 2009)

sounds like a greater scaup.....but i dont know why they would be in your woods


----------



## olchevy (Nov 2, 2009)

Hrogers said:


> sounds like a greater scaup.....but i dont know why they would be in your woods



may be but i doubt it since it says they are a rare bird in india.

its not they, its one lonely posibbly meantaly off duck hybrid


----------



## tanteaux (Nov 2, 2009)

olchevy said:


> may be but i doubt it since it says they are a rare bird in india.
> 
> its not they, its one lonely posibbly meantaly off duck hybrid



Dang, I guess I need to go to India to get one of them for my wall....  Why do you just shoot it?  We can tell you what it is then fo sho.


----------



## yellowduckdog (Nov 2, 2009)

olchevy said:


> may be but i doubt it since it says they are a rare bird in india.
> 
> its not they, its one lonely posibbly meantaly off duck hybrid



Scaup is not from India, they are divers in most states


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Nov 2, 2009)

That is a Wendigo duck.  Just wait until his eyes turn red and he grows some fangs.


----------



## Timber Cruiser (Nov 2, 2009)

Take a picture. Something is definitely awry here.


----------



## HADANUFF (Nov 2, 2009)

*Oh my goodness*

What kind of "waterfowlers are you guys"??????? What we have here is a fulvious whisling duck!  Check it out... They have a blueish gray "bill" blue feet brownish bodies and tend to nest in trees and reeds We have killed a few on the coast.


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Nov 2, 2009)

HADANUFF said:


> What kind of "waterfowlers are you guys"??????? What we have here is a fulvious whisling duck!  Check it out... They have a blueish gray "bill" blue feet brownish bodies and tend to nest in trees and reeds We have killed a few on the coast.



The Fulvous duck doesnt have a green head.


----------



## HADANUFF (Nov 2, 2009)

he said "it looks like it has a green head but its feet and head are blue". I am just saying the tree duck is the most likely the subject if in fact it is a duck. The main reason I am saying that it is the tree duck besides the fact that he said both the feet and bill are blue is that the habitat would fit that of this type of bird. It does seem strange that the head looks green but there arent to many birds with a green head, especially a duck unless it is a pintail/mallard but I cant find one single picture of it with blue feet. In all mallard cross breeds it seems the feet are almost some shade of orange. But head could be green with a blue bill but doesnt seem likely to have blue feet. I would definetly like to see a picture of the bird.


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Nov 2, 2009)

Ground check it with your 300..


----------



## olchevy (Nov 2, 2009)

I guess I should note That I am shade colorblind 
I know the feet and beak were blue because it was a pretty light blue, However I was guesing the head was green because it was a different shade than the brownish colored body. Any dark greens,blues,violets,reds, oranges,etc look black to me.


----------



## olchevy (Nov 3, 2009)

HADANUFF said:


> What kind of "waterfowlers are you guys"??????? What we have here is a fulvious whisling duck!  Check it out... They have a blueish gray "bill" blue feet brownish bodies and tend to nest in trees and reeds We have killed a few on the coast.



Your right I looked up the pics and it looks like what I saw in the woods. Thankyou
Oh and I was gona say it landed in a tree but I thought yall would think I was crazy.......I wonder why only one though?

Oh and to those other peoplethankyou for helping, and to those other People NO I wont kill him just for a picture, this is neat to me and their is only one of them I have ever seen


----------



## georgiaboy88 (Nov 3, 2009)

illinoishunter77 said:


> Ground check it with your 300..



I think the right term is "water slap"


----------



## aaber (Nov 3, 2009)

Maybe it is obama's  change bird


----------



## illinoishunter77 (Nov 3, 2009)

georgiaboy88 said:


> I think the right term is "water slap"


Or "water swat"


----------



## GSURugger (Nov 3, 2009)

illinoishunter77 said:


> Or "water swat"



how you 'sposed to water smack a bird if he aint on the water


----------



## 10gaMafia (Nov 3, 2009)

ivory billed woodpecker for sure.....


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Nov 3, 2009)

10gaMafia said:


> ivory billed woodpecker for sure.....



I wish someone would hurry up and shoot that thing 

Does anyone know what public land in Arkansas they closed duck hunting because one was spotted?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Nov 3, 2009)

I think it was the part that had too much water


----------



## DUhollywood1 (Nov 3, 2009)

but that part only has too much water when it rains alot


----------



## HADANUFF (Nov 3, 2009)

olchevy said:


> your right i looked up the pics and it looks like what i saw in the woods. Thankyou
> Oh and i was gona say it landed in a tree but i thought yall would think i was crazy.......i wonder why only one though?
> 
> Oh and to those other peoplethankyou for helping, and to those other people no i wont kill him just for a picture, this is neat to me and their is only one of them i have ever seen




in what part of the state are you seeing him in? I personally have only ever seen one alive.


----------

